
Obfuscation has a grand history – could it give us more freedom online? - evilsimon
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/oct/24/obfuscation-users-guide-for-privacy-and-protest-online-surveillance
======
Joof
The concept itself is something I have certainly considered.

The reality of it may be that there are just too many possible vectors to
cover and they might not work as intended especially if scaled up. There's
really no guarantee you will appear as noise to any sufficiently advanced
algorithm and even as noise you will be run through algorithms shaped and
molded by the behavior as everyone else which could backfire horrifically.

